

iOS 7 vs. Android – A Quick Feature Comparison After the WWDC Keynote - fakeer
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/06/10/ios7-vs-android-a-quick-comparison-after-the-wwdc-keynote/

======
ajanuary
There isn't a huge amount of features in this release that are taken from
Andriod that I can see. There is certainly an inspiration in the look and
perhaps some of the feel, but most of the similarities they raise here are
just obvious extensions to existing features (sometimes from things they did
actually borrow, like Notification Centre).

Command Centre is a pretty obvious implementation of something people have
been asking for since pretty much the first iPhone release.

Lock screen notifications is again an obvious feature, requested since the
notification centre was released.

The multitasking UI is a relatively obvious UI if you're going to show app
shots. It's as similar to WP7 as any of the other features are to Android, but
they don't seem to be aware of that.

iOS has had swipe gestures on list items since forever. The new style looks a
bit like Mailbox because that's how a flatter Google/WP7 style is going to
look. Mailbox isn't swipe gestures to reveal menu items, Mailbox is swipe
gestures to move between inbox states. They're completely missing what makes
the swipe gestures in Mailbox so good.

The swipe left bevel to screen gesture isn't about revealing a drawer, it's
about navigating back. It's useful, it's not revolutionary, but I didn't think
they played it up as such.

------
jsankey
Sure, Apple is playing catch-up in some areas. They are inspired by Android,
which certainly took ideas from the success of the iPhone (and both have been
influenced by WebOS, Windows phone, etc etc). Not a story, really, it's simply
good competitive pressure at work.

------
wldlyinaccurate
Apple certainly did copy a whole bunch of ideas from Android. But honestly, I
think every single one of them looks much nicer on iOS 7.

~~~
Jleagle
Honestly, i liked it more before.

~~~
gte910h
Have you seen it on a phone? The new UI looks horrible on a projector, but
pretty nice on a real emitting IPS display.

------
sjmulder
I’m an Android user but these kind of articles are terrible. The tone is very
us-vs-them and belittling, and it looks like the author didn’t even do proper
research before writing.

Take the swipe to delete gesture. This has been in iOS since the very
beginning. Or the snarky comment about slideout navigation drawers – I wonder
if the author bothered to watch the presentation, because it’s still a plain
old navigation controller with an updated animation. It’s not the Facebook
drawer.

And don’t get me started on “stealing”. It’s clear there is a lot of
inspiration here but that goes both ways.

------
shimsham
My phone runs CP/M and already has all these features.

------
Jleagle
iOS is definitely playing catch up to the other OS's. Competition is good for
everyone though :D

